# Buying 5th wheel truck advice



## On the road (Jan 6, 2012)

We are looking to trade our 2011 class c 21 foot (way to small) for a fifthe wheel and truck.  Any suggestions?  We like the Cardinal so far.  Any reccomendation on a quality built fifth wheel?  How about a truck for towing?


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome!. How long of a 5er are you looking into? What type of camping are you planning on doing; weekend, full time? There are smaller, lighter 5er's that are made to tow with 1/2 ton vehicles (F-150, 1500, etc). But, when you are ready to upgrade to a bigger (heavier) 5er you will need to upgrade your truck again. Go ahead and get at least a 3/4 (F-250, 2500, etc) ton truck now. IMHO diesel is the only way to go! Diesels are made to do one thing...Tow!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello!

So much to choose from!! As krssmitty said, decide what kind of camping you intend to do, what your specific needs/likes with a floorplan, set a budget, and have a great adventure with the search.

Although there are many fine brands to choose from, I would be remiss if I did not recommend Heartland as I do have experience with them. So far we are pleased with both the product and the company.

If you can, go with a 1 ton srw and be done with truck worries. Dullies are nice but just not my preference. 

Best Wishes in your quest!


----------

